# Yesterday's bounty / today's dinner



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Since pompano fishing conditions were not very good yesterday, my wife and I decided to go shrimping instead. Boy I'm glad we went, dinner was great ! We only caught 1 keeper crab, but he was a giant !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dddddaang, Russ! Where'd you go shrimping?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I went between Wolf bay and Perdido bay.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Home run! Dang that looks good!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man! That looks good.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great! What kind of fry mix did you use???


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Homemade. I take a gallon zip lock bag dump some yellow cornmeal and some salt and pepper to taste , and add a tablespoon of self rising flour. Shake well.


----------

